# My Post-Modern HT



## qiong

I have posted my HT photos at AVS Forum and Blu-ray Forum. Now I have made a few minor changes (not necessarily upgrades) in my theater, I figured I might want to post to a new HT forum, so I found this place( I just registered today). I called my HT "post-modern" style because I have added a few classical elements to my otherwise modern setting, just to contrast.

My gear:

Receivers/Amp: Harmon Kardon AVR3600, Emotiva XPA-3, Dish VIP722, Dayton SA240 Sub Amp.(for bass shakers)
Players: Sony BDP BX57, PS3 fat 40G. HK HD990 CD player, JVC DVD/DVD-Audio player
Display: Optoma H20, Dalite106" screen
Speakers: JBL L880 front x 2, LC1 center, LS326W side x 2, E10 back x 2
Subs: JBL L8400P x 2
Power Conditioner: Belkin PF60 
Other Device: Logitech Harmony 900 Remote, Lutron IR Dimmer x 2, Aura Bass Shaker x 4

Your comments are welcome.


----------



## celica_pete21

Great looking setup! I love seeing progress pictures... gives me that itch to keep going.


----------



## TypeA

Nice theater, looks good


----------



## qiong

Thanks guys for your appreciation!


----------



## spartanstew

Nice looking room giong


----------



## qiong

spartanstew said:


> Nice looking room giong



Thanks!


----------



## cpreal

Looks really good. Could you share with us your room dimensions and ceiling height?


Thanks


----------



## qiong

cpreal said:


> Looks really good. Could you share with us your room dimensions and ceiling height?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Definitely. You will have to wait until I get home and measure them again tonight.


----------



## ojojunkie

Very Nice! wish I have that same place for my setup... :gulp:


----------



## qiong

cpreal said:


> Looks really good. Could you share with us your room dimensions and ceiling height?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Room dimensions: 19.5'x12.5'; ceiling height: standard 8'.


----------



## bambino

Nice job! Start to finish photos are the best.:T


----------



## grinthock

This looks great, very similar to the setup that I was thinking/planning....


----------



## qiong

Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## grinthock

I am interested in what you covered the front speaker box with? On the front in order to allow the hiding of the speakers but not affect sound.

Also did you platform those subs and do a sand or insulation fill below them? No issues with vibration as a result of the placement?


----------



## qiong

grinthock said:


> I am interested in what you covered the front speaker box with? On the front in order to allow the hiding of the speakers but not affect sound.
> 
> Also did you platform those subs and do a sand or insulation fill below them? No issues with vibration as a result of the placement?


The space was supposed to be for fireplace. However, the upper part I made into a closet and used the screen to cover it. Then I put two 12"subs and a center into the lower part and made a frame with speaker grill to cover it. I used granite stone as platforms for my subs and also put two pieces of granite on top of them. So far no issue with vibration.

I am not sure if I have answered your question?


----------



## grinthock

what did you use for hte speaker grill?


----------



## qiong

I ordered the grill cloth on-line. I will give you the site address when I get to my office.


----------



## qiong

Speaker cloth site: http://www.speakerworks.com/speaker_grill_cloth_fabric_s/25.htm


----------



## Tufelhundin

Very nice setip indeed!



Oh yeah... GO *SAINTS*!:R


----------



## martinez331

You did a great job! I would love to have a dedicated Home Theater Room:bigsmile:


----------



## qiong

Thank you so much guys! Happy holidays to you all.


----------



## fusionrx

Nice work. Is that your father or grandfather helping with the work in the first few pics? 

Great to have help from the older generation..


----------



## qiong

Thanks. He is my father-in-law, a retired professor in civil engineering.


----------



## Tdub

That is very nice! That looks a lot like one of my rooms in the basement yet to be converted.


----------



## qiong

Thanks. I am sure once it is converted, it will be a real nice HT room.


----------



## mjcmt

qiong said:


> I have post my HT photos at AVS Forum and Blu-ray Forum. Now I have made a few minor changes (not necessarily upgrades) in my theater, I figured I might want to post to a new HT forum, so I found this place( I just registered today). I called my HT "post-modern" style because I have added a few classical elements to my otherwise modern setting, just to contrast.
> 
> My gear:
> 
> Receivers/Amp: Harmon Kardon AVR3600, Emotiva XPA-3, Dish VIP722
> Players: Sony BDP BX57, PS3 fat 40G. HK HD990 CD player, JVC DVD/DVD-Audio player
> Display: Optoma H20, Dalite106" screen
> Speakers: JBL L880 front x 2, LC1 center, LS326W side x 2, E10 back x 2
> Subs: JBL L8400P x 2
> Power: Belkin PF60 power conditioner
> Remote: Logitech Harmony 900
> 
> Your comments are welcome.


Super sweet and well thought out room. Nice photos of your progress and finished project (except for the photo of you working in your construction site in sandals...safety first).


----------



## qiong

mjcmt said:


> Super sweet and well thought out room. Nice photos of your progress and finished project (except for the photo of you working in your construction site in sandals...safety first).


I know, I know, I shouldn't have worn sandals during work! Thank you for your nice comment. Obviously you are a very careful observer.


----------



## rosco968

I did not know OSHA was watching this site

Nice setup....did you think of building in your left and right front speakers as well?


----------



## qiong

rosco968 said:


> I did not know OSHA was watching this site
> 
> Nice setup....did you think of building in your left and right front speakers as well?



Thanks. I wanted to built in my front speakers but was not able to because the left and right walls behind the curtain are solid cement and there is nothing I can do about them.


----------



## rosco968

You could have built the wall out further, but you would have lost the room size. Looks good though.


----------



## Wardsweb

Very nicely done. How do you like the DaLite? I've been researching drop down screen to use in front of my TV for movies. I'm leaning towards a Seymour to drop in front of the speakers.

I pan on using the Panasonic PT-AE4000.


----------



## qiong

rosco968 said:


> You could have built the wall out further, but you would have lost the room size. Looks good though.


You are right! I just don't want to lose any more space. The room is less than 20' long, and I need two rows of seating. It definitely looks better to hide the front speakers though.


----------



## qiong

Wardsweb said:


> Very nicely done. How do you like the DaLite? I've been researching drop down screen to use in front of my TV for movies. I'm leaning towards a Seymour to drop in front of the speakers.
> 
> I pan on using the Panasonic PT-AE4000.


I have never used any other screens. Very pleased with my DaLite screen. 

The Panasonic PT-AE4000 is a very good projector. I have heard nothing but good comments about it. 

Look at your stunning system. The whole system is screaming for a projector and a big screen!


----------



## H_Roark

Hello. Great room!! I had some questions, where did you get the upper wall treatment, the old movie poster design is great. And it has one of my favorite movies on it, The Thin Man. Also how did you design the screen surrounds? The look really good. Photo's would be really appreciated. Thanks...Kai


----------



## qiong

H_Roark said:


> Hello. Great room!! I had some questions, where did you get the upper wall treatment, the old movie poster design is great. And it has one of my favorite movies on it, The Thin Man. Also how did you design the screen surrounds? The look really good. Photo's would be really appreciated. Thanks...Kai


Thank you for your appreciation. As for the upper wall treatment, I used the classic movie border which I purchased from www.borderstore.com. I am not sure I understand your question about "screen surrounds?" Are you talking about my center and two subs behind the frame below the screen covered by the speaker grill?


----------



## H_Roark

No I meant the valance and the side curtains. Thanks.


----------



## Quijibo

I can't wait until I'm able to start a thread of my own like this one.
You've put together a great room there.


----------



## Derry

curious where you obatined the upper room band of all the various movies with the film holes,,??

thanks

Derry


----------



## qiong

H_Roark said:


> No I meant the valance and the side curtains. Thanks.


My wife made those valance and side curtains from the regular velveteen one can get from any department store.


----------



## qiong

Quijibo said:


> I can't wait until I'm able to start a thread of my own like this one.
> You've put together a great room there.


Thank you. Look forward to reading your thread.


----------



## qiong

Derry said:


> curious where you obatined the upper room band of all the various movies with the film holes,,??
> 
> thanks
> 
> Derry


 www.borderstore.com.


----------

